# Velocity tank rdta clone - PIF



## Mac75 (18/6/16)

As the title states. Someone thats sitting with a mod but no atty and cannot afford one. Still on stinkies and having no atty is setting u back health wise. Thats the criteria to qualify. Dual SS Coil and new wicks including a tank full of vm berry blaze 3mg. 
Excluding the drip tip in pic. Std widebore delrin included. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## Silent Echo (18/6/16)

Nice one @Mac75. The new owner will be very happy. I love my velocity rda.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cruzz_33 (18/6/16)

@KyleMMXV


----------



## Jakey (18/6/16)

Good job @Mac75

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (18/6/16)

Kudos to you @Mac75 
Great stuff

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kevkev (18/6/16)

So much PIFfing going on on this forum. Great to be a member on here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Mac75 (18/6/16)

Thanks guys. Helping others to quit smoking is not just telling them how good vaping is but also showing them. This is one way. Vaping should be like a lexington 'after action satisfaction'. Only better! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Mac75 (19/6/16)

Fathers day pif. Well even if u not a dad 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac75 (20/6/16)

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## js141108398 (21/6/16)

Whet you from mac 75? 

Sent from my SM-A500FU using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac75 (21/6/16)

Jhb


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac75 (25/6/16)

For freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZeeZi169 (26/6/16)

Pm sent

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zucas (26/6/16)

Nice one


----------



## Mac75 (27/6/16)

On hold for @ZeeZi169


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac75 (3/7/16)

Still available


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mac75 (6/7/16)

Pif'd to @Dave1. Enjoy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## brotiform (6/7/16)

Epic

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

